# Mattel Viewmaster



## FastTrax (Aug 23, 2021)

www.mattel.com/en-us/view-master

www.viewmasterinfo.com

www.facebook.com/groups/2019508444941542/

www.twitter.com/search?q=%23Viewmaster?lang=en

www.instagram.com/explore/tags/viewmaster/?hl=en

www.pinterest.com/bell8027/view-master/

www.tumblr.com/tagged/VIEWMASTER?sort=top

www.antiquetrader.com/collectibles/focusing-view-master-history-value

www.3dstereo.com/Viewmaster-URL/commercial.html

www.toyhalloffame.org/toys/view-master

www.basicfun.com/view-master-classic.html

www.rebeccakilbreath.com/collecting-view-master-viewers-and-reels-pathfinder/

www.collectorguys.com/home/2020/8/2/welcome-to-the-world-of-view-master

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/View-Master

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/View-Master_factory_supply_well

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sawyer's


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 180154
> 
> View attachment 180160
> 
> ...


How I wish I could play with mine again. I loved it as a child but I haven't seen one since then.

 Thank you for posting this, Fast.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 23, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> How I wish I could play with mine again. I loved it as a child but I haven't seen one since then.
> 
> Thank you for posting this, Fast.



I feel you. They entranced me to no end. They are still sold on fleabay.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> fleabay.


LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 23, 2021)

OMG I loved my Viewmaster with my Barbie reels.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 23, 2021)

I never had one

Saw one

Got to play with one....once

Fascinating
Captivating
Magic

Everything was alive

I got each of my kids one when they were old enough hold it

Oddly, my wife went to work for View Master 
Her first job after child rearing
She was thrilled to go to work

Sadly, whose days were the last of View Master
It was a pit
Breathing glue fumes all night (she worked nights)

They were shut down, and the entire area was excavated

Chemical hell


----------



## jerry old (Aug 23, 2021)

Hellfire, they tricked me into buying one of these money eater; it came with one disk of nature scenes.
THEN, you had to buy subsequent disk.
I got tired of looking at the one disk-quickly.
Had to go to Sears to buy disk, no way i'll piss off money of Viewfinder Disc, when I could buy 45 R&R records, which you could listen
to until they wore out.

My first run-in to the tricksters that determine marketing


----------

